

Where the Jobs Are and How to Get One - pnathan
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424127887324492604579087044033601178.html?mod=hp_opinion

======
nickthemagicman
This is literally the worst, most propoganda filled article I've possibly ever
read.

"It's hard to get people to take entry-level jobs when they can get
unemployment benefits, health care, food stamps and the rest."

Its hard to get people to take DEAD END JOBS....

Also, does it irritate anyone that forcing companies to take care of their
employees is called a penalty?

